# unbekannter Laich/Larven



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo, wir haben in unserem Teich (seit kurzem mit Kois+ 4 Goldfische) massenhaft von dem Laich bzw. den Larven oder was es sein könnte an den Seerosenblättern kleben. Kann mir einer sagen was das sein könnte?


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Juni 2006)

hy,

das ist schneckenlaich.


----------

